# ♥♥♥Finnian's Adoptables♥♥♥ *NEW MALE ADOPTS!!!*



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

"WAIT! Finnian aren't you on hiatus?? Didn't you make a huge deal about it??"
Yeah but I made a base and these dont take too long and I really love designing characters.

"omg not ANOTHER adoptable shop"
(ノಠ ∩ಠ)ノ彡( o?o)
HECK YEAH ANOTHER ONE ばか。

Okay now that that's out of the way.

You can reserve??
550tbt each??
Is that too much? ;v;
Thank you guys for all your kindness

*Adopted:*
Number 2 was adopted by Deerui!
Number 4 was adopted by Margot
Number 1 was adopted by N i c o
Number 5 was adopted by roroselle!
Number 10 was adopted by buuunii!
Number 9 was adopted by Kairi-Kitten!
Number 11 was adopted by Chibi.Hoshi!
Number 8 was adopted by Chibi.Hoshi!

*Reserved:*
Number 7 has been reserved!



♥♥♥♥♥NEW MALE ADOPTS!!♥♥♥♥♥
9, 10, 11, and 12 are their names right now!







Older:
Adopt 3 and 6 are still up for grabs!
*Adoptables set 2!*
5, 6, 7, and 8 are their names right now!






1, 2 ,3 and 4 are their names right now!




lol the last one is my fiance lol

You can use them as your OC, mayor whatever!
Give them names and personality and back stories!
You can do anything with them after you buy one!
Please don't resell them!

If you are waiting on a commission from me, I'm so sorry I really need a break and these are REALLY fun to do. Please forgive me!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2015)

Wow so pretty *_* Best of luck and I say that's a fair price :3


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Wow so pretty *_* Best of luck and I say that's a fair price :3



Thank you and are you sure?? I mean, i don't wanna rip people off. ;v;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Thank you and are you sure?? I mean, i don't wanna rip people off. ;v;



Yuss I am ;D Most go for lyk 500 TBT and these are stunning so don't sell urself short ;P I don't think it's a ripping off of any sort<3


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yuss I am ;D Most go for lyk 500 TBT and these are stunning so don't sell urself short ;P I don't think it's a ripping off of any sort<3



I hope someone wants my mint fairy princess because I think she's so pretty!
ANDTHANK YOU. you're so nice to me rip


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> I hope someone wants my mint fairy princess because I think she's so pretty!
> ANDTHANK YOU. you're so nice to me rip



Bunny and Faerie rip my heart 8D so lovely<3
Huehue, you're totally welcome ;_; These'll go so fast I know it ; )


----------



## deerui (Mar 13, 2015)

CAN I HAVE THE SECOND ONE PLEASE I


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

deerui said:


> CAN I HAVE THE SECOND ONE PLEASE I



yeah! just send payment and i'll send you the unwatermarked one!


----------



## deerui (Mar 13, 2015)

alright, it might be a few seconds though ; v ;;


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

deerui said:


> alright, it might be a few seconds though ; v ;;



Thank you! Sending her via PM now!
; ;v;;


----------



## Naiad (Mar 13, 2015)

the first one is so chic fml


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

N i c o said:


> the first one is so chic fml



!! Thank you! im kinda proud of her design!
lol I hope that doesnt make me an egotistical jerk


----------



## Naiad (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> !! Thank you! im kinda proud of her design!
> lol I hope that doesnt make me an egotistical jerk



nah, there's nothing wrong with being proud of your work
they're def going to sell well <3


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

N i c o said:


> nah, there's nothing wrong with being proud of your work
> they're def going to sell well <3



Thank you! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Naiad (Mar 13, 2015)

I'll take the first one :")
I gave in fml


----------



## piichinu (Mar 13, 2015)

Hhh they're cute but I gotta stop spending on adoptables > v <


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 13, 2015)

I love #4! Her stockings!!!


----------



## Margot (Mar 13, 2015)

Oo I would like one once I make more tbt.


----------



## Margot (Mar 13, 2015)

Margot said:


> Oo I would like one once I make more tbt.



Screw it, can I have number 4:3 I'll send tbt after class


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 13, 2015)

Yay! You're popular! (o≧▽ﾟ)o


----------



## UtopiaJ (Mar 13, 2015)

These are adorable, Finnian is obviously an overachiever. Stop making the rest of us look bad ;_;


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

N i c o said:


> I'll take the first one :")
> I gave in fml



I'll send her your way soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Margot said:


> Screw it, can I have number 4:3 I'll send tbt after class



Wait number 4 or 3? ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



UtopiaJ said:


> These are adorable, Finnian is obviously an overachiever. Stop making the rest of us look bad ;_;



lol i wish i was! maybe then i wouldnt be so fat and lazy lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

my bank send me a text everyday to tell me that I have $1.67 in my account. Yeah I know it's been like that for while. I know that im poor bank.


----------



## Margot (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> I'll send her your way soon!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Number 4 sorry I had a little :3 face in there too lol. but I'll send the tbt.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Margot said:


> Number 4 sorry I had a little :3 face in there too lol. but I'll send the tbt.



Cool! Thank you. Sending her right now via PM!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Margot said:


> Number 4 sorry I had a little :3 face in there too lol. but I'll send the tbt.



Hey! Will you clear some space in your inbox so i can send her? ;v;


----------



## Margot (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Cool! Thank you. Sending her right now via PM!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sowwy ;-; I just did lol.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Margot said:


> Sowwy ;-; I just did lol.



Np!
She's sent! Enjoy her ;v;


----------



## Naiad (Mar 13, 2015)

TBT sent! u v u


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

N i c o said:


> TBT sent! u v u



thank you so much!
She's sent!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Added new adopts!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

lol are these really bad??


----------



## Naiad (Mar 13, 2015)

Ahh, 8 is adorable but I already got one from you?? ; v;/

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH YES
FOR THE GIRL I PURCHASED

I was thinking of the name "Lilliane" for her yes u v u
I want something really cute tbh


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

N i c o said:


> Ahh, 8 is adorable but I already got one from you?? ; v;/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I LOVE IT. that is so cute!!!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

lol these are bad arent they??


----------



## oreo (Mar 13, 2015)

i'm in love with 8 and 7. ; o ;
why am i so broke? T^T


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

milkbae said:


> i'm in love with 8 and 7. ; o ;
> why am i so broke? T^T



lol is 550tbt too much?????


----------



## oreo (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lol is 550tbt too much?????



NO HUN, they should be 700 tbt ea imo. *o*
i'm just broke with tbt so i usually buy rlcs over tbt/igb offers x)


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

milkbae said:


> NO HUN, they should be 700 tbt ea imo. *o*
> i'm just broke with tbt so i usually buy rlcs over tbt/igb offers x)



I hope they sell lol! iu dont think my fairy princess number 3 will though sigh


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 13, 2015)

I like 5 she looks like me


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> I like 5 she looks like me



;v; Thank you!


----------



## oreo (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> I hope they sell lol! iu dont think my fairy princess number 3 will though sigh


aweeeee, well her dress is the prettiest and her features stick out the most to me B)
SHE NEEDS LOVIN' someone will buy her in no time!!! >:c


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

milkbae said:


> aweeeee, well her dress is the prettiest and her features stick out the most to me B)
> SHE NEEDS LOVIN' someone will buy her in no time!!! >:c



I HOPE SO BECAUSE she is a fairy princess queen and so pretty


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

AH AH so i was cutting onions and it was burning my eyes so i decided to chop with my eyes shut and looking back it was not the best idea i've ever come up with.


----------



## roroselle (Mar 13, 2015)

can you get anymore perfect. 

<33


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

roroselle said:


> can you get anymore perfect.
> 
> <33



lol i wish so man.
wouldn't it be great if i could actually draw??
i can draw chibis and thats all sigh

YOU R THE PERFECT ONE


----------



## Amilee (Mar 13, 2015)

i wish i had enough tbt qq

- - - Post Merge - - -

can we reserve?


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 13, 2015)

I need more TBT *cries*


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Amilee said:


> i wish i had enough tbt qq
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> can we reserve?



Yes!

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> I need more TBT *cries*



u can reserve now lol!


----------



## Amilee (Mar 13, 2015)

yay *-* i want to reserve 7!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

Amilee said:


> yay *-* i want to reserve 7!



Awesome! I'll mark it down!


----------



## Margot (Mar 13, 2015)

Omg stahhhp, they're so perfect.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Margot said:


> Omg stahhhp, they're so perfect.



Thank you!!


----------



## roroselle (Mar 13, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lol i wish so man.
> wouldn't it be great if i could actually draw??
> i can draw chibis and thats all sigh
> 
> YOU R THE PERFECT ONE



I call BS! Hahahaha
You can draw erythaaaaaang!

I'd also love to reserve #5 :3


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

roroselle said:


> I call BS! Hahahaha
> You can draw erythaaaaaang!
> 
> I'd also love to reserve #5 :3



I will mark it down!
SIGH but I WISH i was better at real people lol


----------



## Naiad (Mar 15, 2015)

Bump <3


----------



## Kimber (Mar 15, 2015)

this is finnian on kimbers account. I'll be back on and doing things tomorrow. ;v;
Sorry!


----------



## roroselle (Mar 15, 2015)

Sent you the TBT <3


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

roroselle said:


> Sent you the TBT <3



hey did i send you her?
I remember pulling it apart and uploading it but I was really tired and sick last night and cannot remember if i actually PM'd you it lol


----------



## roroselle (Mar 16, 2015)

Finnian said:


> hey did i send you her?
> I remember pulling it apart and uploading it but I was really tired and sick last night and cannot remember if i actually PM'd you it lol



 i didnt get her yet :3
are you feeling bettter?? <3


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 16, 2015)

omfg how did I miss this?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




your adopts are _amazinggg_!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> omfg how did I miss this?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noooooo
they are so un-kawaii it hurts
but i kinda like them tbh

THANK YOU

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> i didnt get her yet :3
> are you feeling bettter?? <3



No sigh but i have to get to work and do things today SIGH


----------



## roroselle (Mar 16, 2015)

aww wishing the get well fairies will sneeze on you to get better real soon~~


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 16, 2015)

(this is really noobish so sorry in advance) but if i got one of these adoptables, what would i do with them? thank you!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> (this is really noobish so sorry in advance) but if i got one of these adoptables, what would i do with them? thank you!



love dat icon.
And you can do anything with it, as long as you don't resell her!
you can make her your oc, or just use her image, whatever you can think of!

- - - Post Merge - - -



roroselle said:


> aww wishing the get well fairies will sneeze on you to get better real soon~~



!! thank you!!


----------



## boujee (Mar 16, 2015)

Lurks for males


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

Zenith said:


> Lurks for males



I AMA CTAULLY WORKING ON A MALE BASE AFTER I SHOWER WOOO


----------



## boujee (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll be lurking 





Changed my name btw


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I'll be lurking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I WAS SO CONUSED


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 16, 2015)

Ugh, I really like number 8. XD


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ugh, I really like number 8. XD



lol rigth im taking her if nobody else will!!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ugh, I really like number 8. XD



Same, ugh. So tempted. ewe


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 16, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lol rigth im taking her if nobody else will!!


I can't decide lol.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I can't decide lol.



she is a cutie tbh!!


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I can't decide lol.



I can buy her for you.. ;D


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 16, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I can buy her for you.. ;D


No, bad MC4pros, bad.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

all these characters i need to make some boys


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 16, 2015)

Alright, I'm buying her for Chibi if that's okay.


----------



## boujee (Mar 16, 2015)

Finnian said:


> all these characters i need to make some boys



YES! /throws bells at you


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 16, 2015)

thank you! if i reserved 3, how long would i have to pay? she's so pretty but i hoard my tbt XD


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> YES! /throws bells at you



10/10 promise they'd all look like my oc derek

- - - Post Merge - - -



cheezyfries said:


> thank you! if i reserved 3, how long would i have to pay? she's so pretty but i hoard my tbt XD



until like april!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MC4pros said:


> Alright, I'm buying her for Chibi if that's okay.



yo r u sure?
i mean im cool with it???? but is she???
lol


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 16, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> Alright, I'm buying her for Chibi if that's okay.


Is it my birthday??????


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Is it my birthday??????



YES?????????????????


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 16, 2015)

Finnian said:


> YES?????????????????


NO???????????????????????
It's not my birthday.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 16, 2015)

Finnian said:


> 10/10 promise they'd all look like my oc derek
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



sending~



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Is it my birthday??????



I still needed to give you something good besides like 50 tbt for your birthday so


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

thank i will send her soon!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 16, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> I still needed to give you something good besides like 50 tbt for your birthday so


So, it could of been 5000tbt bells. I'll love the gift no matter how big nor small. AND WE HAVE THE SAME BIRTHDAY! I think we even are the same age...? I've forgotten now lol. Don't hate me.

Now I need to give you something.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 16, 2015)

Finnian said:


> thank i will send her soon!



Thanks~ I sent the bells! ^^



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> So, it could of been 5000tbt bells. I'll love the gift no matter how big nor small. AND WE HAVE THE SAME BIRTHDAY! I think we even are the same age...? I've forgotten now lol. Don't hate me.
> 
> Now I need to give you something.



But I'll always hate myself for not being able to give you that elusive white feather, so you don't have to pay me back or whatever. 

And yes, we are the same age, LOL. I'll never hate you. <3


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 16, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> But I'll always hate myself for not being able to give you that elusive white feather, so you don't have to pay me back or whatever.
> 
> And yes, we are the same age, LOL. I'll never hate you. <3


Ehhhh, its just a collectible! Don't worry about it! :<
*hugs you* Don't feel badddd

Are we twins? I'll will always love you.


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 16, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Ehhhh, its just a collectible! Don't worry about it! :<
> *hugs you* Don't feel badddd
> 
> Are we twins? I'll will always love you.



*hugs* <3 I don't think we're twins. *sobs*

alright lets stop spamming fins thread with all this love haha


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

YA'LL <3!
dats so sweet of you though mc


----------



## cheezyfries (Mar 16, 2015)

ah okay i must have no. 3 she's so pretty! i'll send tbt now~


----------



## Finnian (Mar 16, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> ah okay i must have no. 3 she's so pretty! i'll send tbt now~



i iwll sned her soon!

- - - Post Merge - - -

try reading that as is, not fixing the typos its so funny


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

Im doing some boys today


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

Male adopts are up for grabs now!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 17, 2015)

ew men

jk but uh i spent all my tbt on hopes and dreams so gl


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

Norski said:


> ew men



i know right what hairy monsters


----------



## buuunii (Mar 17, 2015)

OMG WANT 9 & 10 SO BADLY


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 17, 2015)

buuunii said:


> OMG WANT 9 & 10 SO BADLY



They are hawt : O


----------



## buuunii (Mar 17, 2015)

My girlfriend said 10 so I'll get 10 PLZ!!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

buuunii said:


> My girlfriend said 10 so I'll get 10 PLZ!!



OKAY send tbt and I will send 10.
(he is a hottie imo)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> They are hawt : O




dat true


----------



## Naiad (Mar 17, 2015)

12 oH MY GOD


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

N i c o said:


> 12 oH MY GOD



He is a rip off of my oc tbh


----------



## buuunii (Mar 17, 2015)

Ima make him a cute innocent boyfrand


----------



## tobi! (Mar 17, 2015)

i want 7 (


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

Norski said:


> i want 7 (



i have a waitlist for 7 to tell you the truth lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> Ima make him a cute innocent boyfrand



best personality eva


----------



## tobi! (Mar 17, 2015)

i can't buy it.


but i can stare at it. AND DREAM.


----------



## buuunii (Mar 17, 2015)

Finnian said:


> i have a waitlist for 7 to tell you the truth lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yaaaaaaaas


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

Norski said:


> i can't buy it.
> 
> 
> but i can stare at it. AND DREAM.



lol u can have 3 if you want her???


----------



## buuunii (Mar 17, 2015)

Finnian said:


> i have a waitlist for 7 to tell you the truth lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yaaaaaaaas


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Yaaaaaaaas



what are you gonna name him????????


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Bob dangit I shall take 9 T_T I needs a sexy OC guy >:


----------



## tobi! (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lol u can have 3 if you want her???



what if someone comes online and they're like "number 3 is the most beautifullest thing i've ever seen" and they see i took it.


what if they kill me.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Norski said:


> what if someone comes online and they're like "number 3 is the most beautifullest thing i've ever seen" and they see i took it.
> 
> 
> what if they kill me.



nobody wants her lol
;A; poor bby

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Bob dangit I shall take 9 T_T I needs a sexy OC guy >:



Bob dangit I will send him right over!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> nobody wants her lol
> ;A; poor bby
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Yass! *_* My naughty hottie hahaha, gonna take some name thinking now and gonna tie him into my already OCs story huehue ;D


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yass! *_* My naughty hottie hahaha, gonna take some name thinking now and gonna tie him into my already OCs story huehue ;D



;v;
He so cute!!
he was my fav tbh!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> ;v;
> He so cute!!
> he was my fav tbh!!



Ahhhhh really glad xD
And OMG no denying that *wink wink* ; ) I am sooooo making him a demon with some S qualities in his personality bwahaha 8'D


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahhhhh really glad xD
> And OMG no denying that *wink wink* ; ) I am sooooo making him a demon with some S qualities in his personality bwahaha 8'D



IM SO EXCITED TO SEE WHAT YOU DO WITH HIM and i hope you will commission me with him b/c u know i'll take it


----------



## buuunii (Mar 18, 2015)

I decided to make him a snake boyfriend
Details and more info at 11


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> IM SO EXCITED TO SEE WHAT YOU DO WITH HIM and i hope you will commission me with him b/c u know i'll take it



OMG I'd be so honored to have this cutie drawn T_T Totally will when you've got the time ; ) I know I feel excited and honestly happy he's my first adoptable so huzzah to your gorgeous adoptables hehe<3


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

buuunii said:


> I decided to make him a snake boyfriend
> Details and more info at 11



!!!!!
Im so excited!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG I'd be so honored to have this cutie drawn T_T Totally will when you've got the time ; ) I know I feel excited and honestly happy he's my first adoptable so huzzah to your gorgeous adoptables hehe<3



i lvoe watching these characters come to life!!


----------



## buuunii (Mar 18, 2015)

Yay Kairi!! We both got hotties!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> !!!!!
> Im so excited!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



And this guy whatever I name him will get a epic ref sheet whoohooo<3 Time to go name fishing 8D




> Yay Kairi!! We both got hotties!!



OMG Buns, right!!?? Fin is like the hottie expert of adoptables : D


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> And this guy whatever I name him will get a epic ref sheet whoohooo<3 Time to go name fishing 8D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU GUYSs. dat embrass

;v;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> YOU GUYSs. dat embrass
> 
> ;v;



It's a good embarass yassyuss! xD


----------



## buuunii (Mar 18, 2015)

Omg yes the hottie expert
New title achieved


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> It's a good embarass yassyuss! xD



u should name him tya, the detroyer

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> Omg yes the hottie expert
> New title achieved




yus yus
lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

buuunii said:


> Omg yes the hottie expert
> New title achieved



Mutual agreement <;


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

11 is a cutie #^^#


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> 11 is a cutie #^^#



!!
He is??
I like him!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> !!
> He is??
> I like him!


Can I buy men here? I want to buy that man.


----------



## buuunii (Mar 18, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Can I buy men here? I want to buy that man.



"I WANT TO BUY THAT MAN"
---------------------Chibi 2k15


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Can I buy men here? I want to buy that man.



u can buy that man

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> "I WANT TO BUY THAT MAN"
> ---------------------Chibi 2k15



i just choked on my ice cream because i laughed 
thank


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

buuunii said:


> "I WANT TO BUY THAT MAN"
> ---------------------Chibi 2k15


HAHA you just made me choke my pretzels.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> HAHA you just made me choke my pretzels.



chibi we need to stop doing this mind link thing


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> i just choked on my ice cream because i laughed
> thank


Twice today we did the same thing at the same time.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

WE JUST DID IT AGAIN


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

I can't stop laughing, help, sending bells.


----------



## buuunii (Mar 18, 2015)

People choking everywhur
Hot damn

Sorry XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

OMG LAWL xD Ah and got dis smexy #9's name huehue<3 PMing so it's special Fin ;D


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I can't stop laughing, help, sending bells.



we are the best

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG LAWL xD Ah and got dis smexy #9's name huehue<3 PMing so it's special Fin ;D



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



buuunii said:


> People choking everywhur
> Hot damn
> 
> Sorry XD



yr gonna kill someone and the police are gong to show up


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm laughing so much I can't breath, darn you Buuunii!


----------



## buuunii (Mar 18, 2015)

ILL HAVE TO GO ON THE RUN AGAIN
Noooooooooo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I'm laughing so much I can't breath, darn you Buuunii!



Omfg really? Eheheh <3


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

!!!!
ONLY ONE MALE ADOPT LEFT???


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 18, 2015)

Ladies buy all the men.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> !!!!
> ONLY ONE MALE ADOPT LEFT???



You are epically popular as it should be *nods*



> Ladies buy all the men.



Here, here! ;D


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

lol i should make more MENS
**** I HAVE TO FLY TO NEW YORK TOMORROW HAHA


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Huhuhu out of pure wanting to here be my ref and his small story/tie-in with existing OC's/OC:

Fuzen Akuhei Ref/Lovely Fin pic ;D---[X]


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Huhuhu out of pure wanting to here be my ref and his small story/tie-in with existing OC's/OC:
> 
> Fuzen Akuhei Ref/Lovely Fin pic ;D---[X]



AND THAT MY DEAR, is why you are part of the auction!!
It's beautiful!!!
I love it so much!
AND I LOVE HIS BACKSTORY!!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> AND THAT MY DEAR, is why you are part of the auction!!
> It's beautiful!!!
> I love it so much!
> AND I LOVE HIS BACKSTORY!!!!



You flatter me so T_T
Thanks so much, Fin<3
Haha it's more like an teaspoon of his life lol, I needs to get some more in-depth pieces of story for him 8'D But yay I am glad you like it so far : D


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You flatter me so T_T
> Thanks so much, Fin<3
> Haha it's more like an teaspoon of his life lol, I needs to get some more in-depth pieces of story for him 8'D But yay I am glad you like it so far : D



he's my bae
finnyxfuzen


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> he's my bae
> finnyxfuzen



Ahah! I shall start shipping you and my naughty demon, hue! *winks* ; )


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

;v;


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

CAROLINE
yeah Caroline
all the guys would say shes mighty fine


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 18, 2015)

WHY am I just now seeing this?!

And #5 is gone?  NOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> WHY am I just now seeing this?!
> 
> And #5 is gone?  NOOOOO!!!!



3, 6 and 12 are still up for grabs!
;v;


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

lol


----------



## nard (Mar 18, 2015)

ahh, id love #12!! v u v ill send the bells


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Peach Fuzz said:


> ahh, id love #12!! v u v ill send the bells



Alright! I'll sned him now!


----------



## fup10k (Mar 18, 2015)

MAKE MORE BOYS


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

fup10k said:


> MAKE MORE BOYS



I SHALL but i need to go to las vegas now lol sigh


----------



## Amilee (Mar 18, 2015)

i sent you the bells for 7


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Amilee said:


> i sent you the bells for 7



okay! I'll send her now!


----------



## boujee (Mar 18, 2015)

Gone like a flash, missed it.
Cried myself to sleep, haha.
I'll lurk for the next batch.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> Gone like a flash, missed it.
> Cried myself to sleep, haha.
> I'll lurk for the next batch.



I MADE THEM FOR YOU TOOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -

OKAY IM LEAVING FOR A LOOONNNNGGG DAY OF TRAVEL


----------



## boujee (Mar 18, 2015)

Ooh you 





I'll be sure to buy like two from you if you make another batch. Till then, have fun on your trip.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 19, 2015)

THANKKK


----------



## Allycat (Mar 20, 2015)

Argghhhhh, #9 would be the greatest partner to athena.
*grumbles*
I need to be a quick cat around these adoptables


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 20, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Argghhhhh, #9 would be the greatest partner to athena.
> *grumbles*
> I need to be a quick cat around these adoptables



Hahaha I am sorry T_T He really is so sexy xD


----------



## buuunii (Mar 20, 2015)

Wrong thread!!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 20, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hahaha I am sorry T_T He really is so sexy xD



 definitely feel like this with these sexy adoptables


----------



## Finnian (Mar 20, 2015)

;v; thank you guys!! i'll draw more in april (because con 4 days after i egt back and i have done NOTHING for it lol) !!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 20, 2015)

Finnian said:


> ;v; thank you guys!! i'll draw more in april (because con 4 days after i egt back and i have done NOTHING for it lol) !!



ahhh good luck with your con!!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 20, 2015)

Allycat said:


> ahhh good luck with your con!!



;v; thank you! two weeks after that I have one in New Mexico lol.
So many cons coming up and I'm sooo tried.

- - - Post Merge - - -

tired i mean


----------



## Allycat (Mar 21, 2015)

Finnian said:


> ;v; thank you! two weeks after that I have one in New Mexico lol.
> So many cons coming up and I'm sooo tried.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



you have to share whenevever you get back
show n tell n what not

last con I went to was in the summer time... 
I'm feeling lost... empty...
*sad music plays*


----------



## Finnian (Mar 21, 2015)

Allycat said:


> you have to share whenevever you get back
> show n tell n what not
> 
> last con I went to was in the summer time...
> ...



*looks sadly into distance*
rip ally

and i totally will!!!!!!!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 21, 2015)

Finnian said:


> *looks sadly into distance*
> rip ally
> 
> and i totally will!!!!!!!



exciiiiiiiite!!!


----------



## Chara (Mar 21, 2015)

is 6 still available?


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 21, 2015)

OMG, I'M SO LATE TO THIS!!!

....
DAMN, someone adopted me too ; ^;
I wanted my baby to be myself
//reaches out for #5
I'll always remember you ~

Btw, I'm definitely a #2 or 7... 13 is best though.
How dare youuu!!!

I'm sleep deprived, sorry ; ~;


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

Chara said:


> is 6 still available?



yes she is!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KainAronoele said:


> OMG, I'M SO LATE TO THIS!!!
> 
> ....
> DAMN, someone adopted me too ; ^;
> ...



I WILL BE MAKING MORE but right now im so tired i just traveled for 15 hours and im dead lol


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Finnian said:


> yes she is!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



OK AWESOME YEAH OMG YES how was it?!?!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> OK AWESOME YEAH OMG YES how was it?!?!



it was fun!!! for a funeral anyway lol.
emily's mom kept introducing me as "emily's friend" to everybody lmao.
like, all of emily's family congratulated us, asked when the wedding was and it was like
where did your mom get all this gay hate from?
it was really fun tbh with the exception of the anti-gay, shove-mormonism-down-our-throats talks we had to endure lmao
im so tired but i ahve to print and cut chibi badges SIGH
p.s, it's because emily's dad is gay 


did that make any sense?
im so tired that i probably wont remember posting this
i remember like nothing i posted this weekend lol


----------



## KainAronoele (Mar 23, 2015)

Finnian said:


> it was fun!!! for a funeral anyway lol.
> emily's mom kept introducing me as "emily's friend" to everybody lmao.
> like, all of emily's family congratulated us, asked when the wedding was and it was like
> where did your mom get all this gay hate from?
> ...



AHHH, for some reason I thought you went to a convention. SO SORRY!! You have so much going on, never know what it is anymore xD

And yeah, makes sense. That's kinda rude though. My parents act the same way tbh, and probably will when we decide to get married. They hate my bf cuz I met him online and he's a bit older than me. I disobeyed them in giving ppl online personal info, so, though MOST punishments go something like this 'Rant. Lecture. Grounded. Takes everything away. Eventually it passes and everything is fine again." because of my relationship choices this is how my punishment has been, for almost a year and a half 'Everything's ok. Changed mind - raging rant. Lecture. Lecture. Takes everything away. Lecture. Grounded. Lecture. Gives stuff back. Seems ok with it. Laughs in face when I ask for my birth certificate. Lecture. Lecture. Forever judging my choice.'
So pretty much a never ending punishment.. And mostly caused by my dad. My mom is secretly kinda ok with it and understands, but dad manipulates her to think like him. He intimidates her, so she won't speak up for me, at least doesn't anymore, when she'd try, dad would end up ranting at her.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG LONG STORY.
Sorry Dx


----------

